# Professional Cabinet Saw w/Mobile Base and 52" Rails



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

ooooo shiny. do want


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Webb, this is a nice review and I agree with all of your observations. I have already removed the feeler from my saw. It is more of a nuisance than anything else.

Nice job on the router plate too. I have been considering doing that in order to add more functionality to the extension table.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

One of the nicest reviews put together, thanks.


----------



## Kacy (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I'm in the final stages of going for one myself, so much of what you wrote was quite reassuring.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

At least you have two spindly legs. My 36" extension table has 1, right in the middle. I don't understand why they cheaped out on this.


----------



## mckenziedrums (Jan 11, 2010)

If you feel like you need to upgrade the legs check out http://www.tablelegsonline.com/ I'm getting some scratch and dent legs to build a new work table. Was going to use 4×4's but decided I'd dress it up a little. They will custom cut them to whatever length you need btw…

This is a saw I want to own but can't justify (afford) yet… though everytime I say that I remind myself my fingers are worth more than $2,000-3,000 to me. I'm in the middle of getting rid of debt so as much as I'd love to pull the trigger on one I put away the CC every time I think about it.

Great review and I know I plan on owning one, hopefully before I ever have "need" for the safety features.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Very complete and objective review of what … by all accounts … is a really nice tool.

Enjoy it!!


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool! I'm going to look at that.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review.


----------



## ZipMc (Sep 18, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you for such a comprehensive and certainly exhuastive review. I'm seriously considering the SawStop, and though so many great reviews have been offered here yours has sealed the deal. For a long time I've been working on an old Sears tablesaw and I am absolutely psyched about my impending purpose. So thanks.

P.S. I purchased a couple of Lie-Nielsen planes last fall and have thoroughly enjoyed employing them in my woodworking activities. You really can't beat quality-built tools. Best of luck to you and once again thanks for the review.

Art


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind feedback; one thing I should mention about the dust collection - it doesn't really help much when trimming an edge - it needs wood on both sides of the blade.


----------



## CDC (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought my Porfessional SawStop it will be delievered in two week. Big up grade from a contractors saw. 
I have seen an article re to the moble bases- re getting the ihdustrial base for mobility sake in a cramped shop.
Has any one had experence with this?
Also want to put in a router in the extension table. Looks good in the picture. Have you thought about miter slots and if so how are you going to do them.
CDC


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Sorry for the tardy reply; your comment got lost in my inbox. I have not used miter slots much with my previous stand-alone router table and have not yet decided on whether or not to put any in. I don't think anything would prevent them from being put in; might want to watch the depth though; I suppose worst case a bit of work under the table to add support could be done. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I love most of the saw, too. In fact, the only complaint I have is the fence. On the right face I can cut glue-line edges. The left side isn't perpendicular OR flat. With regard to flatness, it's proud about 12/1000th of an inch from the front to about 9 inches in, then is proud about 8/1000ths another six inches in. And the faces don't seem that easy to detach with the tools I have.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

The last two months haven't been quite so wonderful. The first error message was "No Blade Rotation." It turned out that the brake block was WAY off, much too far away from the blade. I realize that it might have backed off that much since I purchased it, but given my recent low usage, I'm skeptical. I am concerned about the effectiveness of the system when it was so far out of adjustment. (That's the down side.) The good side is the speed with which SawStop customer service responded, and their depth of knowledge.

Last Thursday, ONE cut short of finishing a table top, the saw stopped working again. (IF THE SAFETY SYSTEM IS NOT OPERATIONAL, YOU CAN'T BYPASS THE SYSTEM.) Two system resets, it still wouldn't start. Of course, it restarted just before SawStop customer service called back. I was told it might be that the riving knife bracket was too close to the brake cartridge, that the brake pawl acted as an antenna, and if it was too close it could cause interference.

Two days later, about half-way through the project, it quit again. Apparently you can get advanced diagnostic codes from the PCS by using the bypass key; the number of times the green and the red lights blink give you a two-digit code, for example, "35," that will tell them a lot more about the problem.

The upshot is that they are shipping a new relay by two-day freight. It goes behind the paddle switch. When the back cover is removed, two additional switches permit you to test other parts of the system. It has to be wired into the motor and paddle switch; we'll see how difficult it turns out to be.


----------



## CDC (Jan 25, 2010)

Have had my SS professinal for 7 mo now and it is wonderful. Completed ~3 projects and am making a crib for my first grandchild due in Oct.The only problem I have had is that the miter gauge, has developed slop at the pivot screw. I have tried to solve it by wrapping teflon tape around it but was not successful. Customer service responded promptly and has offer to replace it. I did go ahead and, proir to contacting SS customer service, put a incra miter on my wish list and got it for father's day, so I have not recontacted SS customer service with serial numbers etc. I purchased the Industrial mobile base because of limited space. A problem "I" have is concret floor that is unlevel, making extension table leg adjustments frequently, I have given up, with a 36" extension table I generally leave the support leg off the floor. One suggestion is a T handle allen wrench to adjust the brake.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to give high marks to SawStop service. The part arrived in two days-in fact, they shipped the entire external switch assembly, including relay, bracket, pigtail and motor cord. It installed easily, and appears to have solved the problem. I only had time to turn it on, though, this evening, so time will tell.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

The relay replacement seems to have done the trick! Excellent customer service.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Great review, just wanted to put my 2 cents in: My feeling on the safety issue is that for myself I am very carefully around a TS, and for me the saw break is not that big of a deal. However, what if a friend, neighbor, or family member got hurt on my saw? Not only would I feel bad, very bad indeed, but there would be the threat of legal action taken against me. Maybe my insurance would take care of it, then the rates would go up no doubt, in the mean time if I have a Saw Stop, maybe I can save a little on my rates and have a some peace of mine. So you get a great saw, that looks fantastic, with added safety. almost sounds like a no brainier!

Anyway thanks for sharing the pics, Steve in Oregon


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Hi - thanks and yes, I agree. I have a 16month old running around at the moment and the thought of him (or more likely, some idiot teenager friend) later in life getting permanently injured is rough.

I think SawStop is what made it possible for me to continue woodworking after hacking off a bit of my thumb on my previous tablesaw, the loml was iffy on the whole spinning blades thing. The cost pain is gone now - just the happiness of a decent saw.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Webb, thanks for such a thorough and objective review. Ihad a tablesaw accident last week and am now seriously looking into the SawStop line so that this will never happen again. My wife is insisting on it for piece of mind. I was very fortunate, since I still have the 3-fingers that were cut (now with 25-stitches in them), and they appear to have full use and probably full feeling as well.

All of you that either have this saw, or thinking about it, and have never had a TS accident, consider it money well spent. Yes they aren't cheap, but what is your quality of life worth, let alone, piece of mind?

At a bare minimum, always think safety first, and remind yourself everytime you turn on a power tool, or any tool, for that matter. Follow the safety guidelines and concentrate on maintaining a safe work environment. Rushing is not worth it either.

I will probably write about the accident at some point, and will also probably have questions along the way on the SawStop hunt.


----------



## CDC (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had my saw stop for ~10mo and have loved it.
Only problems I have had:
Cast iron extension was slightly unlevel ease fix.
Miter gauge develoed slop they have offered to replace it for free but I have purchased an Incra and have not gotten around to shipping it back for replacement. My bad, customer service was great.
One complaint I have is with the brake adjustment, It needs a T allen wrench. It is a little difficult to adjust with the L allen wrench.
I have a profession SS & bought a industrial moble base with a conversion kit. The dealer had never heard of the kit being available but he checked and ordered it for me. It works great the only problem is my shop floor is unlevel requiring extension leg adjustments every time I move it.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Webb,
Good review. Planning on getting one. So the PSS is not a hybrid. Somewhere I saw an article about the new 1.5
model which is suposed to be the same machine as yours and it was listed as a hybrid. I'm still confused.
Anyway it does'nt really matter as long as it works good, right?
Has anyone put an Incra fence on one yet. That's my plan. The Indusrial mobile base with conversion kit.
What else do I need to order or not order? Sincerely, Dan


----------



## CDC (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm very pleased with my Proffessional Saw stop.
Industrial mobile base with conversion kit has worked very well. The only problem is my shop floor is not perfectly level so every time I move it necessitates adjusting the levelers for the extension table. My shops fault not the table.
I have found that the SS miter gauge has some slop in the pivot screw and they have offered to send me a new one which I have not taken advantage of. Instead I purchased a Incra miter gauge which has been great.
The SS fence has worked very well for me.
CDean


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent and comprehensive review!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't own a SawStop yet but might some day. CharlieL as we age we start thinking there just might be safer ways. I grew up without seat belts in a car but wear them all the time now. I just might spend my dollar on a safer saw some day….hopefully before I leave something on the saw table that doesn't belong there. The only things negative I have heard about the SawStop is someone had one shut off and stop the blade from cutting wood with moisture in it. The system is supposed to sense moisture if I understand it correctly. The other complaint was from a moblile home manufacturing plant in my area. One of the men from there is now working at our local builders supply. He said they tried to cut a wood product that has a foil coating on one side and it would stop the blade also. Don't know about them and have never touched one. Keep us posted on your experiences. Good Review. Good customer service on their part.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I won't buy one because I've been poisoned by the legal ramblings discussed at length here. I'm also a superficial, petty, disgusting individual and find them quite ugly to look at. However, being in the "SawStop Haters Club" doesn't prevent me from recognizing a heartfelt, detailed review found above. I found it extremely objective and entirely unbiased, something you rarely see in a discussion on the topic (and I'm guilty of it). It led me to reconsider my stance, which is a hard thing to do. Excellent review.


----------



## bward (Feb 10, 2012)

My SawStop Professional has been working great and the company's customer service is really good!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your success stories.


----------

